# Long Island



## Razzazzika (Jul 20, 2011)

It's probably silly of me to set a book in a place I've never been. I want to get up there, but money's tight(it's close enough to me that I could just go for a weekend or something). I just want to know if anyone knows a book, or web page, or some other resource that gives a good feel of what life in Long Island is like.


----------



## C.M. Aaron (Jul 20, 2011)

Never been there myself but I knew someone from there many years ago. It's a distinct accent, not exactly New England, but there might be a tendency to drop the Rs. Maybe someone else can confirm that. What I do remember is that he  pronounced it Lawn Guyland. Good luck.   C.M.


----------



## Razzazzika (Sep 30, 2011)

reopening thread because I have another question. If a resident long islander were out in queens, taking public transportation to Manhattan, would they refer to it as 'the train' or 'the subway'. Because it's technically both is it not?


----------

